# Bulb recommendation for T5HO



## sharkl11 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a T5HO 36'' fixture from fishneedit. Started out with 2 10k actinic bulbs. Green plants looked great. I love the crisp look of 10k.

My tank:





To bring out red for my Aromatica/singapore/butterfly I've switched 1 bulb to fishneedit pink bulb. Plants are not as red as I would like, such like my Aromatica. Is purple underneath and greenish on top, but not to that point where it's suppose to be red on top.

Was hearing alot about the combo of 
Griessman Powerchrome Midday T5 Fluorescent Lamps
and their AquaFlora.
Midday is 5k bulbs, so I don't think this combo will give me the crisp 10k look I want.

I just want my tank to be crisp like my full 10k, but to grow great reds. Anything is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

Sorry I can't help with the bulbs but do u mind talkin about ur fixture? Do u like fishneedit? U happy with them?


----------



## sharkl11 (Jun 3, 2012)

What attracted me was the price and the looks. I got the 2 bulb fixture. Love the look of the 10k bulbs and my plants have grown very well. The green really pops. No regrets here. 
Also if i need any parts they are based in S.F. and I'm 45 min away. So if I ever hit up the city, I can come and pick up anything I need without paying for shipping.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi sharkl11,

Christel Kasselmann did her presentation for GSAS last night and she advised us that with a four bulb fixture she uses [email protected]; [email protected]; and [email protected]/6700K for good plant growth.

That said, I too like 'the look' of the higher spectrum bulbs and would probably replace a 6700K with a 9325K.

Some members like the Giesemann bulbs using a Midday (6000K) with a AquaFlora which is a higher K.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Mixing bulbs has always proven to be the best for growth.

The Aquaflora like the Sylvania GroLux Standard have not been given a kelvin rating. I have both and would say the Aquaflora is a lower kelvin than the Midday. Its whitish with a red/pink hue. The GroLux is lavender/purple bringing it up toward 16 to 20,000K. The GroLux Wide Spectrum is 3400K.


----------

